# Can you buy WM membership for specific resorts?



## lauraleigh9mm (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello!

I know there are old Eagle Crest WM memberships, but can you buy points that ONLY work for a specific resort? Any input would be great.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 4, 2016)

Quick answer is NO  There are not 

BUT there are a few exceptions like eagle crest which were sold differently.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 4, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> Quick answer is NO  There are not
> 
> BUT there are a few exceptions like eagle crest which were sold differently.



I don't know the history at eagle Crest  

As was said the short answer is no. The club owns a collection of resorts, individual condos at other resorts and timeshare intervals at still other resorts
Worldmark members are just that, members of a club that owns this stuff we don't have an ownership at the individual resorts

However just like the club owns a portion of some resorts you can buy at those resorts too

For example I own weeks at the avenue plaza resort that are separate from my Worldmark ownership. At the Daytona resort it's possible to buy a whole condo and at Depoe Bay and seaside you can buy an ownership of 4 weeks a year that is separate from a Worldmark membership

There are other examples where you can buy at a resort that is part of Worldmark.  I think eagle crest is one of them


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 4, 2016)

No on buying WM for use at a specific resort; no exceptions.  There are places like Eagle Crest where WM has some, but not all the inventory.  The non-WM inventory is completely separate and you can purchase those as you would any other timeshare week.  They would have NO access to any other WM inventory.  

In the resorts where there is shared inventory, the better units tend to be the non-WM ones; the ones that sold first and then WM came in and bought up the remaining.  

Sue


----------



## taterhed (Aug 4, 2016)

The Residence Club(s)  Seaside, Depoe, Tahoe, are fractional ownerships which can be deposited into WM for points or used outright.

 This is not buying points for a specific resort, but buying a specific resort that can be exchanged into points (good at any WM via TENS).

 Residence Club: https://www.residenceclubownership.com/resClub/resort_locations.go

 Deposit form: 
https://www.residenceclubownership.com/rcweb/content/WhalePointeExchange.pdf


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 5, 2016)

The Worldmark Residence Clubs can be a 1 bedroom, 2 bedroom, or 3 bedroom. As mentioned there are only 3 locations and are a fractional ownership - 13 owners of a specific unit. This works out to 1 week per quarter. The weeks are on an assigned rotating basis - usually on a 10 year calender. That way no individual owner gets all the holidays. Every 13th year you lose a week for maintenance down time. You can use the weeks, rent the weeks, deposit into RCI or II. You can also trade weeks into Worldmark for Worldmark Points that can be used at any Worldmark Resort. They can only be bought on the resell market and they do not show up very often.


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Aug 14, 2016)

So if I understand correctly - there are no home resorts with WorldMark. Essentially - points are points.. if you want to book a particular resort you need to call at the day the resort is available and it is available on the same day for everyone. 

Essentially, my wife and I like the location of WorldMark Anaheim and want to be able to book it when we want it.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 14, 2016)

Correct no Home Resort. The Booking Window opens at 13 months to the day. 6am Pacific Time for online. 8am for telephonic Booking. As for Booking Anaheim when you want it, you will be competing with how many of the other 230,000 Worldmark Owners want it the same day. Buy your Worldmark Points resell.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 14, 2016)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> So if I understand correctly - there are no home resorts with WorldMark. Essentially - points are points.. if you want to book a particular resort you need to call at the day the resort is available and it is available on the same day for everyone.
> 
> Essentially, my wife and I like the location of WorldMark Anaheim and want to be able to book it when we want it.



The free for all, 13 months in advance is made worse by the Worldmark policies of any day check in and long reservations are allowed

There are just  200 + Worldmark units at Anaheim If you want a Friday check in you might assume that there will be 200+ units available 13 months ahead of your desired check in.   So you are up at 6 am ready to make your reservation only to find at 6 am there is nothing available.  How can that be?

Because any day check ins are available it is possible that 200 owners were on the  website the day before,  making a Thursday to Thursday reservation, which of course eats up all the inventory for the first 6 days of your desired vacation 

Not to worry though There is a waitlist you can get on 

What I do is watch booking patterns weeks in advance of that 13 month mark and if I feel it's necessary I'll make an 8 or 9 day reservation to guarantee the time I want


----------



## CO skier (Aug 14, 2016)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> Essentially, my wife and I like the location of WorldMark Anaheim and want to be able to book it when we want it.


Not sure what you mean by, "when we want it."

It will all depend on when you want to vacation, what type unit you want, and how far in advance you can plan.

School holidays book up at or near the 13 month mark -- the earliest reservations may be made.  The 4 bedroom Presidentials are also popular all year long, and the 3 bedrooms go quickly.

At this moment, Anaheim is almost completely booked up for the rest of this year.  January, 2017 and beyond is wide open for availability in one bedrooms and other units.  Plan ahead for off season, and you will not have any problems.

There are 220 units at Anaheim.  People check out every day.  There will usually be some units available at larger resorts to reserve at 6 a.m. 13 months in advance, if you do no require a specialty unit.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 15, 2016)

I am like Ron and I have not had problems booking at 13 month out at 6am Pacific Time online for popular resorts like Depoe Bay, Pismo Beach and Marina Dunes, but they require some amount of strategizing and planning.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 15, 2016)

I bought a worldmark and got control of the account in June. We were able to book a 5 night stay at Anaheim in a 2 bedroom for september by checking frequently, and then were able to add both a studio and a 1 bedroom for the same dates with a combination ofwaitlisting and checking often, and combining reservatiins as they came up a day or two at a time.

If we want to go again, we'll just book 13 months in advance, which would have worked for check in any day this summer for any unit other than 4 bed presidential.


----------

